# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Απόκτηση ringneck

## Katerinab28

Καλησπέρα σας!!! Θέλω να αγοράσω ένα παπαγάλο κι από όσα είδα και διάβασα, μου αρέσει το ringneck. Θέλω να μάθω κάποια πράγματα γι'αυτη τη ράτσα παρακαλώ οποίος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει. Έχω διαβάσει πως στενάχωριεται αν μείνει μόνος του ότι μπορεί να πάθει κατάθλιψη. Για παράδειγμα τώρα που είναι καλοκαίρι θα τύχει να πάω στη θάλασσα καμία ώρα, ίσως και δύο. Ίσως λειψω ΣΚ.  Μπορώ, ή θα πρέπει να το παίρνω μαζί μου.

----------


## Ariadni

Γεια σου Κατερινα! Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας! 
Προσανατολιζεσαι σ ενα πολυ ομορφο ειδος αλλα και πολυ απαιτητικο! Εχουν εναν πολυ ιδιατερο χαρακτηρα, δενονται πολυ μ ενα ατομο και ειναι κτητικα με το χωρο τους. Ακουμε αρκετα συχνα περιπτωσεις να λενε οτι ειναι επιθετικα και οτι δαγκωνουν αρκετα. Ωστοσο δεν ειναι κατι που με σωστους χειρισμους δε θα μπορουσε να αποφευχθει. 
Γι αυτο το λογο προσωπικα δε θα το συνιστουσα σε καποιον αρχαριο. Ομως αν το εχεις αποφασισει ειμαστε εδω να σε βοηθησουμε οπως μπορουμε σε ο,τι χρειαστεις!
Τωρα κοιτα γενικα οι παπαγαλοι και ιδιαιτερα οι πιο μεγαλοι δενονται μαζι μας και φυσικα μας θελουν οσο γινεται πιο πολυ μαζι τους. Αυτο ομως δε σημαινει οτι δεν μπορουμε να ξεμυτισουμε καθολου. Η συμβουλη μου ειναι να σκεφτεις πιο θα ειναι το προγραμμα σου και τωρα και μακροχρονια και να του αφιερωσεις απ την αρχη μια συγκεκριμενη ρουτινα. Πχ τωρα μπορει να εχω 8 ωρες ελευθερο χρονο την ημερα και να ξερω οτι μετα απο καποιο καιρο θα εχω 2 ωρες. Θα το εβγαζα και τωρα εξω να πεταξει και να παιξει 2 ωρες γιατι οι μεγαλες αλλαγες στην καθημερινοτητα τους τους προκαλει αγχος και δυσαρεσκεια.
Εννοειται ομως οτι οι δυο ωρες ή οι δυο μερες δν ειναι προβλημα. Δεν ειναι τοσο ευαισθητα οποτε ανετα τα κανεις αυτα!


Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Katerinab28

Καλημέρα Αριαδνη!  Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου! Έχω κι άλλες απορίες. Είναι στην μετακίνηση εύκολο? Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω πρέπει να φεύγω τουλάχιστον ένα διήμερο το μήνα. Μπορώ να το παίρνω μαζί μου? Ή το αφήνω σπίτι μόνο του? Επίσης διάβασα πως πρέπει να κοιμάται τουλάχιστον 10-12 ώρες και να σκεπαζω το κλουβί με πανί. Όταν θα λείπω όμως τι γίνεται ? Δεν θα βλέπει ψυχή μέσα στο σπίτι. Επίσης να πω πως έχουμε κι ένα κοριτσάκι 4 ετών. Θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το παιδί? Επίσης αν ο παπαγάλος δεθει είτε με τον άντρα μου είτε με μένα θα είναι επιθετικός με τον έναν ή τον άλλον αντίστοιχα ? Ποια ηλικία είναι η ιδανική να παρω? Συγγνώμη που σε κουράζω, θα περιμένω με ανυπομονησία απάντηση. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Ariadni

Μπορεις να το μετακινεις ειτε μεσα σ ενα μεταφορικο για σκυλακια, ειτε σε καποιο πιο μικρο κλουβι. Αλλα για δυο μερες δε θα παθει τιποτα να μεινει μονο του. Του βαζεις παραπανω τροφη και μια χαρα! Για τον υπνο μην αγχωνεσαι καθολου. Το πανι το συστηνουμε γιατι για να κοιμουνται τοσες ωρες πρεπει να ειναι σκοτεινα και εμεις εκεινες τις ωρες ειμαστε ξυπνιοι. Αν ομως λειπετε δ θα υπαρχει θεμα. Θα κοιμαται με τη δυση του ηλιου.
Ειναι πολυ πιθανο ναι αν δεθει με καποιον απ τους δυο σας να ειναι επιθετικο με τον αλλο. Επισης με το κοριτσακι σας θα θελει προσοχη πολυ. Το ραμφος του ειναι δυνατο πολυ και που σου ειπα οτι ειναι κτητικο με το χωρο του, αν παει η μικρουλα σου ας πουμε να βαλει το χερακι της στο κλουβι δεν αποκλειεται να τη δαγκωσει.
Εγω θα σου προτεινα να παρετε κοκατιλακια! Δεν ξερω αν τα εχεις δει αλλα ειναι πολυ ομορφα και γλυκα παπαγαλακια! Ειναι χαδιαρικα και προσεγγισιμα απ ολους οσους τα φροντιζουν, ειναι πιο ανεκτικα και δε δαγκωνουν τοσο. Εδω εχουν παρα πολλα παιδια κοκατιλ και μπορεις να παρεις μια πολυ καλη εικονα για αυτα!
Η ηλικια για ο,τι αποφασισεις να παρεις στους πιο μεγαλους καλυτερα οσο πιο μωρο γινεται. Δε συστηνουμε αγορα απο πετ σοπ γιατι δεν εχουμε καμια πληροφορια για το τι εχει περασει το πουλακι πριν βρεθει εκει οποτε δεν ξερουμε την ψυχολογικη του κατασταση που ειναι αρκετα σημαντικο. Αν ας πουμε το εχουν φερει απο εξωτερικο και εχει ταλαιπωρηθει με ταξιδια και το εχει πιασει και ο καθε αγνωστος που φυσικα δεν το θελουν καθολου δε θα ειναι και πολυ καλα και αυτο θα εχει επιπτωσεις και στο χαρακτηρα του. Το καλυτερο ειναι να το παρετε απο καποιον εκτροφεα που θα μπορειτε να ξερετε και το περιβαλλον στο οποιο μεγαλωσε.

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Katerinab28

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες που μου δίνεις είναι πολύ σημαντικό για μας να κάνουμε σωστή επιλογή.  Ένα τελευταίο θέλω να ρωτήσω.  Με τις κουτσουλιες τι γίνεται.  Είχαμε παλιότερα καναρίνια, φυσικά ήταν μόνιμα μέσα στο κλουβί,  ο παπαγάλος όμως, όταν βγαίνει, κουτσουλαει τόσο συχνά όσο και τα καναρίνια ? Ίσως χαζή ερώτηση και αυτονοητη μα θέλω να το γνωρίζω. Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι

----------


## Ariadni

Κουτσουλανε περιπου ανα τεταρτο. Αν ομως ειναι απασχολημενα με καποιο παιχνιδι ας πουμε μπορει να κανουν και περισσοτερη ωρα. Μπορεις να του εχεις ενα χωρο εκτος του κλουβιου να καθεται οταν βγαινει με παιχνιδακια κτλ και αν δεις οτι εχει αδυναμια σε καποιο συγκεκριμενο σημειο του σπιτιου στρωνεις ενα παλιο σεντονακι και μια χαρα!

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Katerinab28

Σ'ευχαριστώ και πάλι Αριαδνη !!

----------


## Ariadni

Ο,τι αλλο θες ακομα και αν σου φαινεται αστεια ερωτηση ειμαστε εδω! Αν θες να μαθεις κι αλλα ειδη πες μας. Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα σου στειλουμε μερικα θεματα να δεις να παρεις μια πιο καλη ιδεα!

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Katerinab28

:Youpi:  :Love0033:  σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Katerinab28

Καλημέρα Αριαδνη!!  Πήρα ένα ρινγκνεκ χθες το απόγευμα μα είναι πολύ φοβισμένο. Δεν έρχεται να το ταισω κι όταν το πλησιαζω να το πιάσω για να του δώσω την κρέμα πηγαίνει στη γωνια του κλουβιου.  Πρέπει να επιμένω να το πιάνω? Να το βγάζω έξω ή πρέπει να το αφήσω ήρεμο ? Να το αφήσω να με πλησιάσει μόνο του ή να το παίρνω να το βγάζω έξω να το ακουμπαω πάνω μου ή να το αφήνω να τριγυρναει ? Γενικά πως εξημερωνεται? Το αφήνω να είναι στο κλουβί του ή το ζοριζω πιανοντας το και συνέχεια έξω μαζί μου? Ουφ είμαι πολύ αγχωμενη θέλω να κάνω το σωστό δεν μπορώ να το νιώθω στρεσαρισμενο.

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλημερα κατερινα,εχει αλλαξει περιβαλλον να το αφησεις λιγες μερες να συνηθσει το καινουργιο του περιβαλλον οτι και να κανεις να μην το ζοριζεις ή μην προσπαθεις να το πιανεις, μην το ζοριζεις για να φαει απο το χερι σου ή μην το βγαζεις εξω για να πεταξει γτ θα αγχωνετε παραπανω απο οτι ειναι ηδη.ολα θα γινουν θελει το χρονο του.αν και στο εχουνε πει τα παιδια θ στο ξαναπω και εγω οχι αναμεσα σε πορτες οχι σε κουζινα.αυτα απο μενα περισσοτερα θα σου πουνε τα παιδια που εχουν παπαγαλους και ξερουν πολυ καλυτερα απο μενα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Katerinab28

> Καλημερα κατερινα,εχει αλλαξει περιβαλλον να το αφησεις λιγες μερες να συνηθσει το καινουργιο του περιβαλλον οτι και να κανεις να μην το ζοριζεις ή μην προσπαθεις να το πιανεις, μην το ζοριζεις για να φαει απο το χερι σου ή μην το βγαζεις εξω για να πεταξει γτ θα αγχωνετε παραπανω απο οτι ειναι ηδη.ολα θα γινουν θελει το χρονο του.αν και στο εχουνε πει τα παιδια θ στο ξαναπω και εγω οχι αναμεσα σε πορτες οχι σε κουζινα.αυτα απο μενα περισσοτερα θα σου πουνε τα παιδια που εχουν παπαγαλους και ξερουν πολυ καλυτερα απο μενα
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Καλημέρα!  Το αφήνω νυστικο ? Δεν ξέρει να φάει, τρώει μόνο κρέμα. Θα πεθάνει

----------


## Ariadni

Γεια σ Κατερινα! Καλως το δεχτηκες το μικρο σου! Τωρα εχω εγω αποριες.. Ποσο μικρο ειναι και δεν τρωει μονο του; Φανταζομαι για να ειναι τοσο μικρο το πηρες απο εκτροφεα. Θα επρεπε κανονικα πρωτα να απογαλακτιστει κ μετα να σ το δωσει. Η κρεμα ειναι δυσκολο πραγμα. Πρεπει αναλογα με το ποσο μωρο ειναι να τρωει ανα συγκεκριμενες ωρες και η κρεμα να ειναι σε συγκεκριμενη θερμοκρασια. Στα εχει πει αυτα ο εκτροφεας; Σου εδειξεπως να το ταιζεις;

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Katerinab28

Καλημέρα Αριαδνη. Το πήρα από εκτροφεα μου είπε πόσο πρέπει να τρώει και την θερμοκρασία. Όλα αυτά είναι εύκολα. Το δύσκολο ήταν πως εχθές δεν με πλησίαζε καθόλου, ήταν πολύ τρομαγμενο,  σήμερα όμως από το πρωί που ξυπνησαμε ήταν πάρα πολύ καλός ήταν ήρεμος, πλησιασα το χέρι μου χωρίς να τρομάξει, χωρίς να φύγει αχ και χάρηκα πολύ. Νομίζω πως σήμερα τα κατάφερα και έφαγε και καθησε στο χέρι μου και χουχουλιαζε στο λαιμό μου. Είναι σκέτη γλύκα

----------


## Ariadni

Καλημερα! Χαιρομαι που σημερα ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα! Χθες το ταισες κανονικα; Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να μη χανουν γευματα οσο ειναι μωρα! Ποσο μηνων ειναι; Εχε του και σπορια διπλα για να τσιμπαει σιγα σιγα και να μαθαινει! 
Βαλε μας και καμια φωτο να το θαυμασουμε! Οι μωρουδιστικες φατσουλες ειναι τρελα!

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζήσει ο νέος σου φίλος Κατερίνα!  :Big Grin: 

Μέρα με τη μέρα θα είναι όλο και πιο δεκτικός στους χειρισμούς σου και θα αρχίσει να σε πλησιάζει. Συμβουλέψου και αυτό το άρθρο για το τάισμα: Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding).

Ρίξε μία ματιά και σε αυτό το θέμα, είναι πρόσφατο: Νεοσσός ringneck.

----------


## IscarioTis

Νομιζα οτι θα το επαιρνες αφου ειχε απογαλακτηστει.τοτε δεν ισχυουν αυτα που ειπα για το φαγητο 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Katerinab28

> Καλημερα! Χαιρομαι που σημερα ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα! Χθες το ταισες κανονικα; Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να μη χανουν γευματα οσο ειναι μωρα! Ποσο μηνων ειναι; Εχε του και σπορια διπλα για να τσιμπαει σιγα σιγα και να μαθαινει! 
> Βαλε μας και καμια φωτο να το θαυμασουμε! Οι μωρουδιστικες φατσουλες ειναι τρελα!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλημέρα Αριαδνη!!  Το μικρό μου πλασματακι είναι Σούπερ!!!  Τρώει πλέον από το χέρι μου  έρχεται στο δάχτυλό μου, κοιμάται αγκαλιτσα μου  στο λαιμό μου κουρνιαζει!!!  Είναι σκέτη γλύκα. Προσπάθησα να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες δεν τα κατάφερα όμως. Έκανα εγγραφή, ανέβασα 2 φωτογραφίες κι έπειτα κάπου το έχασα. Θα προσπαθήσω όμως παλι αργότερα. Μπορώ μα ανεβάσω και βιντεακι ? Έχω ένα που τρώει μπανάνα από το χέρι μου!! Έχω ξετρελαθει!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κατερίνα τα πάτε περίφημα.  :Big Grin:  Βάλε μας τον σύνδεσμο από το άλμπουμ και θα τις φτιάξω εγώ για σένα. Μπορείς μαζί με τις φωτογραφίες να ανεβάσεις και βίντεο αλλά θα αργησει περισσότερο μα ανέβει. Αν έχεις YouTube μπορείς και εκεί.

----------


## Katerinab28

> Κατερίνα τα πάτε περίφημα.  Βάλε μας τον σύνδεσμο από το άλμπουμ και θα τις φτιάξω εγώ για σένα. Μπορείς μαζί με τις φωτογραφίες να ανεβάσεις και βίντεο αλλά θα αργησει περισσότερο μα ανέβει. Αν έχεις YouTube μπορείς και εκεί.


Τι εννοείς σύνδεσμο από το άλμπουμ ? Που θα το δω αυτό για να στο πω?

----------


## Katerinab28

> Τι εννοείς σύνδεσμο από το άλμπουμ ? Που θα το δω αυτό για να στο πω?


Επίσης έχω βάλει την φωτογραφία του στο προφίλ μου κι ούτε αυτή βγαίνει κάτω από το όνομά μου.

----------


## Efthimis98

Για να εμφανίσει τη φωτογραφία και στις δημοσιεύσεις σου κάτω από το όνομά σου πρέπει να την βάλεις και στο Avatar. Δες λίγο αυτά τα θέματα, θα σε βοηθήσουν:  Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.com, Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας, Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum, Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur, Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από συσκευές android.

Στην πλατφόρμα που ανέβασες τις εικόνες, στο photobucket, flickr, imgur και άλλα, θα μου βάλεις εδώ το url/link.

----------


## Katerinab28

Τα κατάφερα. Αυτή είναι φωτογραφία της πρώτης μέρας. Φοβισμένο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Α πολύ όμορφο Κατερίνα! Να σου ζήσει! Η μετάλλαξη είναι Lutino.  :Big Grin: 
Βρήκα και αυτή τη φωτογραφία στο άλμπουμ σου.

----------


## Katerinab28

> Για να εμφανίσει τη φωτογραφία και στις δημοσιεύσεις σου κάτω από το όνομά σου πρέπει να την βάλεις και στο Avatar. Δες λίγο αυτά τα θέματα, θα σε βοηθήσουν:  Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.com, Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας, Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum, Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur, Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από συσκευές android.
> 
> Στην πλατφόρμα που ανέβασες τις εικόνες, στο photobucket, flickr, imgur και άλλα, θα μου βάλεις εδώ το url/link.


Τα κατάφερα !!!! σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!




> Α πολύ όμορφο Κατερίνα! Να σου ζήσει! Η μετάλλαξη είναι Lutino. 
> Βρήκα και αυτή τη φωτογραφία στο άλμπουμ σου.


Αυτή είναι το πρωί που ξυπνήσαμε ήταν λίγο καλύτερα...

Efthimis98 τι εννοείς η μετάλλαξη είναι lutino? δεν γνωρίζω πολλά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Το αρχέγονο χρώμα των Ringneck είναι πράσινο. To κίτρινο με κόκκινα μάτια λέγεται lutino. Περισσότερα μπορείς να διαβάσεις στα άρθρα αυτά: Γενετική και μεταλλάξεις στα Ringneck (Ringneck genetics and mutations), Ringneck Parakeet (Psittacula krameri).

----------


## xrisam

Μα τι κουκλάκι είναι αυτό το κιτρινακι? Νομίζω ότι είναι και το μόνο που είναι κίτρινο στο φόρουμ τα πιο πολλά είναι μπλε και πρασινα.

Να το χαίρεσαι Κατερίνα!

----------


## Katerinab28

> Μα τι κουκλάκι είναι αυτό το κιτρινακι? Νομίζω ότι είναι και το μόνο που είναι κίτρινο στο φόρουμ τα πιο πολλά είναι μπλε και πρασινα.
> 
> Να το χαίρεσαι Κατερίνα!


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!  :Party0020:

----------


## Katerinab28

> Το αρχέγονο χρώμα των Ringneck είναι πράσινο. To κίτρινο με κόκκινα μάτια λέγεται lutino. Περισσότερα μπορείς να διαβάσεις στα άρθρα αυτά: Γενετική και μεταλλάξεις στα Ringneck (Ringneck genetics and mutations), Ringneck Parakeet (Psittacula krameri).


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολυ για τα άρθρα!!

----------


## Katerinab28

Καλημέρα!!!  



>

----------


## Katerinab28



----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφο είναι Κατερίνα!  :Big Grin:  Το φύλο του το ξέρεις; Ονοματάκι δεν του έχεις βγάλει ακόμη;

----------


## Katerinab28

> Πανέμορφο είναι Κατερίνα!  Το φύλο του το ξέρεις; Ονοματάκι δεν του έχεις βγάλει ακόμη;


Δεν το γνωρίζω...περιμένω να μεγαλώσει..

----------

